# Rookie guest shot my dog



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Went up to the duck club this weekend (about 30 min SE of Stuttgart) for the Arkansas opener. The plus side is we had the most opening-day mallards I have see in the past 5-7 years, and the hunting was stellar. Saturday we killed 14 limits of mallards and rounded it out with woodies, teal, greys, and widgeon. Sunday was a different story. This one lake we have is a flooded oxbow lake where you stand in waist deep water in the buck brush and cypress trees. The birds had been in there thick saturday evening, so sunday me and 3 other (buddies and brother) were going to hunt it. Sunday AM dad asked if another member of the club could tag along with his 2 guests, and of course we said that would be find. 

Come dawn, the 7 of us are hunkered down in the hole, when at shooting time a group of mallards fell in, with 3 being dropped. Gus (my Red Lab) made an awesome retrieve on the furthest bird first, swimming across the hole, up onto the far bank, disappearing into the trees and returning later with the greenhead. As he got back into the water and swam towards us, a couple of wood ducks flew through the hole. My buddies on the far end shot them, and as one was falling (alive, but hardly and in the middle of the spread) one of the other member's guests took a shot. The problem was that Gus was in the center of the spread, about 20 yards out with that first duck in his mouth. The pattern hit him dead center, and immiediatly he let out a yelp and dropped the duck. I was in the water not far form him and practically sprinted out to him (flooding my waders) to save him. Within moments we had the boat pulled out of the brush and we were on our way to the club house. Got him loaded up and called the nearby vet to let him know we were coming. He told me he was out of town, and to take him to Memphis, 1.5 hours away!!!!!!......Well I made the drive in 55 min....

Ole Gus took a pounding from 8 pellets (4 around his eye, 1 in the muzzle, 1 in each ear (2), and 1 in his wrist). The good news is the eyeball was not struck, though the socket was hit and swelled up really bad. Right now it seems as if he can't see in that eye, but I'm hoping vision returns after the swelling goes down. He'll live, that's the important part, though he was a professional so I'm not sure what this will do to his hunting career.

Lesson learned: Don't trust a noobie to have the situational awareness of a pro. I saw the whole thing happen, as if in slow-motion, but the guy who shot him 'claims' he didn't see him. (In actuality he knew he was out there cause I had just been remarking on what a great retrieve it was. He just got in a hurry by being the shooter in the middle and seeing the end shooters firing more than he).

Lesson #2: I'm through hunting with anyone deemed not up-to-par on my own scale of standards. The scariest thing in the world is watching a pattern of BB's roll right across the face of your dog. 

I hope to tell this story to keep gun safety fresh in everyone's mind. I've been duck hunting for over 25 years, and have seen quite a bit. Always be prepared for the unexpected.

Stayed through Tuesday and hunted solo from the layout boat. Also killed a beautiful black squirrel I'm going to mount.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Man that is sad. I could not even handle something like that. I am glad he will live; maybe have to retire but he will have a good home.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Man I'm sorry to hear that. It's a great heads up we all know how we get in the heat of the moment and don't think clearly. Especially new guys I dont like to hunt with them either. Always know your surroundings,, background, and where every person and dog is. No duck is worth it, prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

I am sorry this happened and he recovers. I can't even imagine. Green to ya for not knocking him out with the butt of your gun.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Poor boy - wish Gus a full recovery!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

He's 7.5 years old, so he was just a season or 2 away from retirement. Even as jacked up as his face was, Monday morning he was ready to go hunt. Made me feel bad leaving him at the club house.

Yeah, dad told me to take the High Road dealing with the shooter. I was SUPER PO'ed, but he felt bad and was apologetic. He paid the $400 vet bill. 


Planning on calling my 8mo Red Lab (Lucy) up from the minor leagues to finish out the season. That should be interesting.


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

Man I hate to see and hear that..I love my dog as if it was my child..My rule is if the dogs out in the decoys no shooting.I don't care if there's a thousand ducks out there..I hope your dog recovers completely..Again sorry for you and your dog..


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope Gus makes a full recovery, glad you were able to get him to a vet. I can't even imagine what I'd do if someone shot my dog!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Poor Pooch! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Gus looks like one tough canine! We'll say a prayer for comfort while making a complete recovery.


----------



## Doug Casey (Apr 22, 2006)

*Shot*

My heart is breaking looking at the pictures of your dog. I don't know how you kept your head, I think the least I would have done was give the shooter a little shot spray. God bless Gus and you


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

What a bummer for your best sidekick. Hope he heals up quick and regains his vision. At least he is still breathing and walking beside you. Best of luck


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

aarrrggghhhh, i might have drowned that dude out there. Good to hear your focus was on getting your dog help. Well wish's and thankful he looks to make a full recovery. Happy Thanksgiving to you both!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

I admire your ability to write such a story....my hands would still be shaking so badly and my language would not be fit to be shared if someone had done this to my dog... there are not words used in mixed company that are strong enough to describe my utter contempt for someone who would do such a thing....accident mya.... STUPIDITY!!!!!!!!!!excomunicate him from the club!!!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That stinks. Rookie or not, a little common sense goes a long way. You don't even have to be a hunter to know not to shoot when a dog is working. I would be major POed. Hope your dog makes a full recovery. Love the puppies.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

coogerpop said:


> I admire your ability to write such a story....my hands would still be shaking so badly and my language would not be fit to be shared if someone had done this to my dog... there are not words used in mixed company that are strong enough to describe my utter contempt for someone who would do such a thing....accident mya.... STUPIDITY!!!!!!!!!!excomunicate him from the club!!!!!


He won't be coming back anytime soon.

And my dogs are my life. I love them to death. I had Gus's father, Doc, for 12 years (he died Aug 2) and his grand-mother was the family pet when I was a kid way back. Had that blood line since before I was 10 years old, and intend to breed Gus to Lucy sometime around Sept (her 2nd heat at the earliest).

Had he killed Gus instead of wounding him, I'd of shot him where he stood. Scary to think about, but I couldn't have handled it any other way I'm afraid.

And you right. Calling it an 'accident' isn't accurate. To me, it's shooter-negligence.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Sure hope he recovers his vision!! If not, get him an eye patch...I bet it won't slow him down one bit.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd have been hard pressed not to shoot that SOB. That dog was worth 50 of him. JMO


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd be ******


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

dang, that's rough man, i'd be ****** too!!! glad he's pretty much okay though, it'll be hard to keep a good dog's spirit down! and now not only will it be tough to hunt with new guys, even seasoned guys will have you paranoid

How's that "beadreaux" clone of yours?! i need to see pictures of lucy growing up, i swear she's a twin but 7 years younger. beadreaux would've been 8 this nov. 25th.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope Gus has a full recovery.That dude needs some lessons.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful dog you have there and best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That sucks for sure, I am sure glad your dog is going to live, and hopefully make a full recovery.

I completely understand why you say that you wound hunt with rookies or someone not up to your standard, and I am not trying to change your mind.....but....if all of us experienced guys refuse to take a rookie and show them the ropes, how will they ever learn?

I get a ton of satisfaction from taking first timers. I am taking a guy for his first ever hunt this weekend to my deer lease. There is something to be learned from the story, if you take a rookie, make sure you can stay close and make sure they don't do something stupid. Never put to much trust into them, even if they are intelligent and accomplished in the rest of their lifes...the outdoors is a whole new ball game with serious concequences for mistakes.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*hound*

very sorry for what happened to your pooch. my labs have always been considered close family(i have some family the dog is above them), ive had lease members complain about my hound in the house and i kicked one off the lease for trying to kick my dog at the dinner table as she was checking out his area for scraps. and she always got the front seat of the jeep-no matter who was riding. from the pic, i think your dog will be fine-a little tender and sore , but the holidays are here and you can pamper and fatten up with turkey left overs-im sure they will be appreciated.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

You are a better man than me, I would not of been so nice to the rookie! My dog is part of the family and no one hurts the family!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Best of luck with Gus!!! 
I'm a bit fond of both duck hunting AND fantastic dogs. Put the 2 together there's always the potential for an accident---newbie or veteran hunters!!!
I have hunted next to finished Labs since 1976, and I can tell you that it is made VERY CLEAR that no shots, other UP are to be taken with a dog in the field. Even then "stupidity" can show it's ugly face.

BTW: I too hunt with a beautiful fox red lab.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Dang man, sorry to hear that and I hope for a fast recovery. Good on you for taking the high road on this one. I have the same fear as I am working with my new 6 month yellow lab "Max" and some very new hunters (can't tell the difference from a Pin to a mallard) and therefore I think I will take your adivce and let Max stay home when they go and let them be the dog.

Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## STXTOPWATER (Sep 18, 2012)

You have more self restraint than i. There would have been a few more medical bills. Hope he gets to go back out post pics if he does! Makes you think about how much your dog really means, almost lost mine to a rattler in freer last year. Not a good feeling


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad your Gus will make it and hope the eye is not damaged. You can never trust what

someone's experience is until you see it first hand and well that is all that can be said

about that. Get well Gus


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Chunky said:


> That sucks for sure, I am sure glad your dog is going to live, and hopefully make a full recovery.
> 
> I completely understand why you say that you wound hunt with rookies or someone not up to your standard, and I am not trying to change your mind.....but....if all of us experienced guys refuse to take a rookie and show them the ropes, how will they ever learn?
> 
> I get a ton of satisfaction from taking first timers. I am taking a guy for his first ever hunt this weekend to my deer lease. There is something to be learned from the story, if you take a rookie, make sure you can stay close and make sure they don't do something stupid. Never put to much trust into them, even if they are intelligent and accomplished in the rest of their lifes...the outdoors is a whole new ball game with serious concequences for mistakes.


I agree...
the guy is probably very upset.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

He should be upset. Rookie or not, it is not a rookie mistake, there is no excuse for that. It could just as easily been a person he shot.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Poor boy my wishes to a fast recovery ! ....wow I would have beat the snot out of that kid....

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dog hopes heals up good. I see you shot a Obama squirrel nice tree rat


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Glad to know your dog is going to be ok. I always sternly remind any of my hunters that there will be no shooting at all while the dog is working unless specificlly directed by me. Hate to even think about how I would react. Best wishes for your best friend.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Chunky said:


> That sucks for sure, I am sure glad your dog is going to live, and hopefully make a full recovery.
> 
> I completely understand why you say that you wound hunt with rookies or someone not up to your standard, and I am not trying to change your mind.....but....if all of us experienced guys refuse to take a rookie and show them the ropes, how will they ever learn?
> 
> I get a ton of satisfaction from taking first timers. I am taking a guy for his first ever hunt this weekend to my deer lease. There is something to be learned from the story, if you take a rookie, make sure you can stay close and make sure they don't do something stupid. Never put to much trust into them, even if they are intelligent and accomplished in the rest of their lifes...the outdoors is a whole new ball game with serious concequences for mistakes.


I completely agree with the above.

Sorry for your pooch getting hurt, glad he's gonna be ok!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

send the "rookie" the vet bills and don't say another word about it. if he is a man , he will pay em , if not, enuff said.

sometimes, " sorry about your dog" needs some cash reminders


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wishing Gus a speedy recovery. He looks like a tough dude.

Good on you for not knocking the dumba$$ out. That is inexcusable in my opinion and a mistake that should definitely been avoided. Gun safety is everything. All that said, I'm glad he stepped up and paid your vet bill.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

I commend you on focusing on your dog instead of knocking that feller out. You've got a tough little guy there, count your blessing every day with him! 

Here's to a speedy recovery :cheers:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> send the "rookie" the vet bills and don't say another word about it. if he is a man , he will pay em , if not, enuff said.
> 
> sometimes, " sorry about your dog" needs some cash reminders


Post number 6 says he already paid vet bill


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Besides all the comments made, I didn't read them all, but I am sorry to hear about your Dog. I NEVER hunt with anyone I don't know, especially Ducks and Geese. After 40 plus years afield I have seen people,Dogs,etc. shot needlessly. If someone just has to go, I bow out and usually go Fishing as I will do today and tommorrow.

Fast recovery to your Dog!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sorry about your dog,glad hes ok. maybe a NO SHOOT ZONE when the dogs in the water and this wouldn't have happened


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like the shooter was a potlicker for sure.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> sorry about your dog,glad hes ok. maybe a NO SHOOT ZONE when the dogs in the water and this wouldn't have happened


Everyone should no not to shoot over a dog, I bet he wouldn't like it if I shot over him while he was getting a bird...He knows now. Sorry about your dog hope he has a fast recovery!!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Just found this post. Really feel sorry for Gus. Hope he is doing better today. 

The best part about your posting this is to remind us to never assume everyone in our hunting/fishing....group knows the rules. It never hurts to safety brief everyone on every trip. Just like a helicopter pilot gives a safety brief even if you've flown with him 100 times.

Everytime I see that beautiful young lady on TV that lost her arm and eye to a plane prop, I wonder if the pilot briefed her on proper approach and regress from the aircraft.


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

dlbpjb said:


> You are a better man than me, I would not of been so nice to the rookie! My dog is part of the family and no one hurts the family!


yup, what he said


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

how old is this rookie?


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

I wuda ripped that dude a new a hole


Glad ur pup is still alive


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Txsdukhntr said:


> Man I hate to see and hear that..I love my dog as if it was my child..My rule is if the dogs out in the decoys no shooting.I don't care if there's a thousand ducks out there..I hope your dog recovers completely..Again sorry for you and your dog..


This is excellent policy - it applies to people in the spread too. I've heard that Ssshhwiinnng BANG noise a few times too, from shot flying over my head. Funny thing is, I've never heard it twice from the same hunter..... because they don't get to come back......

Hope your buddy gets full recovery, and makes a couple more seasons with you, thanks for the scary story.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Same thing happened to me years ago except I was the one shot.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

still would like to know how old the rookie is??? i could see a young man doing something like this in the heat of the moment, but not a seasoned hunter. glad your dog is ok


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> still would like to know how old the rookie is??? i could see a young man doing something like this in the heat of the moment, but not a seasoned hunter. glad your dog is ok


He was a grown man. Mid to upper 40's. This was his second duck hunt ever, and he'd only been deer hunting once before that. Total noob.

Me and Gus went back to the club this weekend to deer hunt since I didn't want to hunt the salt with him layed up. Talked with the member who had the shooter as a guest. Turns out that when they paid me for the vet bill, it was the member's cash and not the shooters (apparently he didn't have any cash on him). Here a week later, the shooter hasn't called his member host to inquire how the dog was doing and has not offered to reimburse the member for the vet costs. Now he's ticked off, and the guy (an LP big-wig in TN) won't take his calls either.

The guy was real shady, saying things like "I don't think I shot your dog, but if I did then I'm sorry"....I guess he's afriad of admitting it incase there is any legal action. Seems like an aweful chitty way to behave to me since the 6 other guys who were hunting know exactly who shot as this wasn't a big volley at all (3 shots fired total over a few seconds, with the last being the guy who shot the dog). It's supremely frustrating to see this sort of behavior in a "man".

Gus is healing up. He had a duck in his mouth when he was shot, and as a result one of the holes in his ear had some duck feathers in it where a pellet went through the dead bird and carried on into the ear. By Wednesday I noticed it was swelling up and had puss oozing out of it. Upon inspection I found the duck feathers down in it, and after a painful few min of digging and wrestling the dog, I got them all out with tweezers. As of today, all puncture wounds are healing up nicely, and most of the swelling has gone down. You can feel the pellet in his ear with your fingers easliy. He's still keeping the eye closed most of the time, but when he opens it, it appears to be doing better. I do not think his vision has returned yet, and he is having a very tough time catching a bouncing tennis ball (eye to mouth coordination is messed up). One tough old dog for sure. Final pellet count is 10 if I count each ear as one (since the ear's fold sort of, there are multiple holes in each). I found a hole in his neck on tuesday that the vet missed. That pellet went in between the jugular and the spine. I still cannot believe he survived this, but am SO greatful, you guys have no idea!!! His attitude is as if he was normal. He started nibbling on hard food again last night. He had been on soft food since the incident since I figured his face was too sore to chew. Water intake has been low, but I'm mixing the soft food with H2O and Pedilite and mushing it up into a soup. He seem's well hydrated. He's ready to hunt. He was PO'd that I didn't take him when I went deer hunting every day.

Rut just started in the last few days in Arkansas BTW.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I would have come un-glued! You are a bigger man than I am.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

BATWING said:


> I would have come un-glued! You are a bigger man than I am.


For sure... Once I figured out my dog wasn't going to die it would of been ON.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Shoot my dog, you get shot... PERIOD!! You handled the situation better then I would have Doc!

Prayers for a full recovery and many more greenheads for Gus in the last few seasons!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

My old man....


----------



## hermosablue (Dec 9, 2005)

Gods speed on your pups recovery, great looking dog. Really glad it didn't catch his eye. Probably wound't shot the guy but would of been really hard not to dot his eye. No more noobs


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> My old man....


Man that's a great looking tough old dog. Red labs are just awesome. Very glad he seems to be healing. Hopefully he'll get to make some puppies in his downtime.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I hate to hear that happen, I would be ticked if someone shot my dog. Hopefully he will make a full recovery. Those duck dogs live for the hunt.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> *I still cannot believe he survived this, but am SO greatful, you guys have no idea!!!* His attitude is as if he was normal. He started nibbling on hard food again last night. He had been on soft food since the incident since I figured his face was too sore to chew. Water intake has been low, but I'm mixing the soft food with H2O and Pedilite and mushing it up into a soup. He seem's well hydrated. He's ready to hunt. He was PO'd that I didn't take him when I went deer hunting every day.
> 
> .


Every dog lover here feels the pain. You and the dog were the topic of discussion on one of our hunts this weekend.

God Speed Gus....hang in there buddy!


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Been following this thread since day one and glad to hear Gus is recovering well. 

I would send the big wig not answering or returning calls a certified letter demanding repayment within ten days. End the letter stating if funds are not received by the deadline this issue will be turned over to an attorney who will evaluate this matter in greater detail. In the mean time have all hunters present sign an affidavit of fact.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hopefully his eye will be as good as new. I do have a dog, a rescue, that we had to have her eye removed. She has no trouble at all, but she is a lap dog not a hunter. She just bumps into things when she turns left sometimes. 

The best thing is, you still have him.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

doc,thanks. sounds like this guys not a hunter, just a wanna be hunter. glad the dogs doing good. now you know who not to hunt with. its sad he wont admit it, but that just shows you what kind of man this guy is.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

What is the latest?? Just heard about this yesterday and came to check in on your dog. I know everyone has said this on this thread BUT, That guy needs his arse kicked. Rookie or not, gun safety is the issue for this big wig. I hope your buddy is doing better and hopefully has regained his eye sight.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Here we are 10 days after he was shot (shot 11/18). His wounds have closed up and scabbed over. They appear to be healing fine. There is one BB in his ear you can feel with your fingers. He started opening his eye a couple of days ago. I took these pics this morning. He's blind as a bat in his left eye. It doesn't even reflect light like his other eye does. I can hold a piece of food right infront of it and he has no idea.....:frown:

Looking into possibly suing the guy. Money isn't going to make this better by any means, but something should be done to make this 'right'. Gus is/was a professional hunting dog, and was top notch at that. As of now, he can't catch a thrown tennis ball on the first (or even second) try, instead having it bounce off his face until he run's it down.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Here we are 10 days after he was shot (shot 11/18). His wounds have closed up and scabbed over. They appear to be healing fine. There is one BB in his ear you can feel with your fingers. He started opening his eye a couple of days ago. I took these pics this morning. He's blind as a bat in his left eye. It doesn't even reflect light like his other eye does. I can hold a piece of food right infront of it and he has no idea.....:frown:
> 
> Looking into possibly suing the guy. Money isn't going to make this better by any means, but something should be done to make this 'right'. Gus is/was a professional hunting dog, and was top notch at that. As of now, he can't catch a thrown tennis ball on the first (or even second) try, instead having it bounce off his face until he run's it down.


I'm not trying to dis you or tell you what to do but if you plan on suing I wouldn't mention it anymore on a public forum. With that said I hope your dog does make a full recovery and yes I do agree with you on your decision to go after the guy, just don't want anything you say here to come back during court.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Get his address and I'll pay him a visit. No fun intended...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Sure hope your pooch gets better. And, that is a cool squirrel. I've never seen a black one.


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Like we talked about doc, his semen is still intact so the lineage will live on!! I really hope this is a reminder as we go deep into hunting season about gun safety and the sort. After going through that traumatic event, I know we will be much more aware who we hunt with and their safety knowledge.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Just take the guy "hunting" again deeeeep in the woods............then settle it


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Greenwing7 said:


> Like we talked about doc, his semen is still intact so the lineage will live on!! I really hope this is a reminder as we go deep into hunting season about gun safety and the sort. After going through that traumatic event, I know we will be much more aware who we hunt with and their safety knowledge.


^^^for sure.

He should adjust to having one eye and still be able to hunt. You will just have to help him more on birds falling on his blind side or just hunting with two dogs to help.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad he's ok man ... ! I'd have gone ape ...


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Doc,
I am very sorry to hear about this!! I cant imagine having this happen to my dog. I will say a prayer for him. What happend to Gus will remind me to always be careful with other people in the blind. I wish gus a complete and fast recovery!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Reminder, watch yall's targets and don't do any dumb sh!t!

Ole One-Eye is fired up and ready to hunt!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Good for him. Remember, it could have been worse.


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great news Doc good luck this weekend


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What a total shame. There is an old saying, " I will dove hunt with pretty much anyone, but I pick my quail, duck, and goose hunting partners very carefully. Especially quail.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is just a good example: I was on a lease several years back that was ALL "dog people": we were all members of the same retriever club, ran the same hunt tests, etc.; that was one of the few standing rules we always had, that no bird was worth this: guns go down if there's a dog in the field.. Makes it easier when you've got a really steady dog, you can get a bunch of birds down and then pick them up afterwards, can be a little problematic with a breaking dog.. One way or another, it's just a good rule to put into any lease: if some non-dog owning person doesn't like 'em, they can pick up their own **** birds...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I saw this thread and "Oh sheet! not again!" You scared me....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

All I cvan say is SICK SICK SICK. Hope your buddy comes out ok (Dog).


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

FINNFOWLER said:


> I saw this thread and "Oh sheet! not again!" You scared me....


I know, I thought the same thing

KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

We as humans are all potentially violent, but manage to surpress that violence for the sake of humanity. I don't believe I would be able to surpress that violent streak we all have, be it my dog got shot in the face. 

There is no excuse but selfishness, to shoot birds when a man's dog is retrieving. The man that shot him was out of control and needed to be taught a man lesson, a real one. You shoot my dog and you aint gonna see Jesus, I assure you.

I didn't read all 8 pages but I managed to see your pup is OK. He GD sure didn't deserve an idiot popping him with 8 rounds in the face. Had one pellet broken through the skull, we would be having a different conversation.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm really sorry about your dog. I hope he comes back 100% and better than ever.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang glad he's gonna be ok. We had this conversation just the other day, I'm not a pro by any means, but I'm real picky who I hunt with. Whether they tell me they hunt alot or not if I don't know ya we're not hunting together. Hope the pooch recovers fully.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It has always been a rule when we hunted. We do not shoot over the back of the dog. UP, left, right doesnt matter. If the dog is in the water we do not shoot. This proves our theory. I remember the story from last yeat. Glad he can still hunt.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Man, I can understand someone new to duck hunting getting so excited they completely forget there's a dog on the water. All this is just a good reminder that if you're hunting with someone new (that is, not even new to a particular kind of hunt but new to YOU) you should take the time to explain some things.

If you've been out there a bit, it almost seems like it should be something you're born with to know that you shouldn't talk loud, shouldn't sit up completely straight, shouldn't look straight at working birds if your face isn't covered.... a hundred different things, right? And sometimes there are folks who talk ALL about gun safety, but until you've actually hunted with someone a bit you don't KNOW what goes through their head.

Anyway, I'm back into hunting this season after many years away, and I'm glad to have stumbled onto this thread. It's an excellent reminder.

Oh, and I've never even heard of a black squirrel, if you got that thing mounted I'd sure like to see it :smile:


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hunting Accidents*

I guess if a fellow bird hunter can shoot the Vice-President one could also shoot ol Gus! I feel bad for Gus but I'm glad that he has recovered as well as he did so he can enjoy his golden years. These types of accidents (or mistakes) can show you how dangerous our sport is or can be!!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

As we approach another duck season, I hope this will serve as a reminder for everyone to know your surroundings and pay attention to what is around (and beyond) your target when you shoot.

Ole Gus is enjoying retirement these days in case you are wondering. At 9.5 years old he's on a hunt 1 day then rest a few days rotation. My female is picking up the slack in the mean time until I get this new puppy trained. His vision never returned to his left eye, and it took about 9 months for him to adjust (and quit walking into furniture). He's as close to 100% as he's ever going to be, but from time to time he takes a little longer to locate a bird if it's on his left side as he approaches.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> As we approach another duck season, I hope this will serve as a reminder for everyone to know your surroundings and pay attention to what is around (and beyond) your target when you shoot.
> 
> Ole Gus is enjoying retirement these days in case you are wondering. At 9.5 years old he's on a hunt 1 day then rest a few days rotation. My female is picking up the slack in the mean time until I get this new puppy trained. His vision never returned to his left eye, and it took about 9 months for him to adjust (and quit walking into furniture). He's as close to 100% as he's ever going to be, but from time to time he takes a little longer to locate a bird if it's on his left side as he approaches.


Something like that could have been a whole lot worse. Glad he has adjusted, at least he is still enjoying life.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> He won't be coming back anytime soon.
> 
> And my dogs are my life. I love them to death. I had Gus's father, Doc, for 12 years (he died Aug 2) and his grand-mother was the family pet when I was a kid way back. Had that blood line since before I was 10 years old, and intend to breed Gus to Lucy sometime around Sept (her 2nd heat at the earliest).
> 
> ...


So you would go to prison over a dog? I understand what dogs mean to people, I have a bunch of family in Austin, but to say you would kill a human because he shot your dog. Dude come on now.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*....*



stuckinfreeport said:


> So you would go to prison over a dog? I understand what dogs mean to people, I have a bunch of family in Austin, but to say you would kill a human because he shot your dog. Dude come on now.


Yu had one shot before?? You would be surprised what enters your mind....its even worse when you still don't know who did it.

 I know I couldn't do it....but id be lying to you if I say that I wasn't ****** enough to do something rash if hadn't been rushing to a vet after I got the call to come pick Copper up bc he was hurt.

Doc was merely trying to remind everyone about hunting safe. So please hold the lectures


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

stuckinfreeport said:


> So you would go to prison over a dog? I understand what dogs mean to people, I have a bunch of family in Austin, but to say you would kill a human because he shot your dog. Dude come on now.


I really don't think you understand what dogs mean to a lot of people.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> As we approach another duck season, I hope this will serve as a reminder for everyone to know your surroundings and pay attention to what is around (and beyond) your target when you shoot.
> 
> Ole Gus is enjoying retirement these days in case you are wondering. At 9.5 years old he's on a hunt 1 day then rest a few days rotation. My female is picking up the slack in the mean time until I get this new puppy trained. His vision never returned to his left eye, and it took about 9 months for him to adjust (and quit walking into furniture). He's as close to 100% as he's ever going to be, but from time to time he takes a little longer to locate a bird if it's on his left side as he approaches.


Thank you for bringing this thread back. I'm sure it still causes you pain/anger to bring these memories up. My father always stopped me from going hunting/shooting with people he didn't know because of risks like this. Fortunately, I have a great group of friends that I completely trust, and they have the same faith in me. One lesson my dad taught me is, "There is no bird worth the life/safety of others around you." I'm glad to hear your dog is doing well. I sure wish I was in a spot to get that last pup off of your hands.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> I really don't think you understand what dogs mean to a lot of people.


I do I think my dad liked his dog more than his children LOL!! Just kidding but maybe true. 
I don't have dogs but I have chickens & never thought I'd get close to a yard bird but man those feathered idiots get under your skin. They drink beer with me follow me around like a dog & ride around in the golf cart with me & wake me up every morning at 5.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Dogs and humans*

thank god your dog made it ok . what people do not realize is that hunting is very dangerous . even Season hunters will make mistakes . I under stand this more than ever . I guided waterfowl hunting for 12 years and hunted 1,000s of people . from Canada to Mexico. I was always aware of safety that took Highest priority over everything . I never had a Dog or a person injured while hunting . that was important to me . No bird or Animal was worth a persons life . also no bird was worth a Dogs life . I had one time that a customer Shot over my helpers head in a Rag Spread . luckily he was not hurt .

I had another one of the guides that guided for us had a dad and two sons on a goose hunt on the bonus ranch back in 1990. Dad was on the left side of the spread two sons to his right . Son in the middle was warned 2 times to put his safety on after shooting before reloading his gun. well the third time loading the gun he had it pointed at his brother , shot him at 4 feet in the stomach . before cell phones they drove a truck into the field and tried to get to the main road . the boy Died in the back of his truck . that boy would have been 38 years old this year .

that is a hard thing to live with and see . So all of you hunting this year please be safe and make sure that Safety is the most important part of your Hunt . and keep an eye on your Dogs .

I have Dogs and have had some really great ones , but none where worth a Human life .

Have a great season .....


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery for your buddy


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Yes*



stuckinfreeport said:


> So you would go to prison over a dog? I understand what dogs mean to people, I have a bunch of family in Austin, but to say you would kill a human because he shot your dog. Dude come on now.







Yes, many people would most likely go to prison if their dogs were shot. Doesn't matter if you have family that has a dog, you don't.

Hoping your dog is doing perfect.


----------



## agduckcommander (Feb 6, 2014)

topwatrout said:


> Yes, many people would most likely go to prison if their dogs were shot. Doesn't matter if you have family that has a dog, you don't.
> 
> Hoping your dog is doing perfect.


First, glad the dog is doing well. Second, I believe what freeport is trying to say is that he has family in austin (ie hippies) so if you care about your dog to think you would shoot someone over him/her, you're a hippie. All I have to say about that is, if you don't own a dog, you have no clue what you're talking about and I have nothing further to say. If you do have a dog, well how you treat your dog is none of my concern. That being said, I love my dog to death, I've invested thousands of hours developing his natural talents. Training him and working him are by far the most rewarding things I do day in and day out. Nothing beats a bad day like your dog coming out your front door to greet you when you get home. I'm shocked that this dog's owner had the restraint to keep himself from harming that *****. Zero excuse for what happened. I can guarantee you I wouldn't have had the same restraint.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Dog*



stuckinfreeport said:


> So you would go to prison over a dog? I understand what dogs mean to people, I have a bunch of family in Austin, but to say you would kill a human because he shot your dog. Dude come on now.


YEP! Probably wouldn't go Judge would understand. Don't hunt or fish with pilgrims. Sorry about your dog.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

topwatrout said:


> Yes, many people would most likely go to prison if their dogs were shot. Doesn't matter if you have family that has a dog, you don't.
> 
> Hoping your dog is doing perfect.


Hey buddy, I have been duck hunting my whole life and have trained several labs. But I keep it in perspective, it's a dog.

A local farmer shot and killed my best dog about 20 years ago. He said he was chasing cows. He knew who's dog it was and shot him dead anyway. I surely did not what to kill him, just politely asked him for the $2000.00 I had spent up to that time on the dog and he paid me, believe it or not.

I have a yellow now. Always have had them, but again, it is a dog, not a human. And I sure as hell ain't giving up my freedom because someone shot my dog.

I hope the gentleman's dog is fine, I really do, but every single hunting season you will read about stupid things people do while hunting, every single year. Can't take the human factor out of it.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

stuckinfreeport said:


> Hey buddy, I have been duck hunting my whole life and have trained several labs. But I keep it in perspective, it's a dog.
> 
> A local farmer shot and killed my best dog about 20 years ago. He said he was chasing cows. He knew who's dog it was and shot him dead anyway. I surely did not what to kill him, just politely asked him for the $2000.00 I had spent up to that time on the dog and he paid me, believe it or not.
> 
> ...


He's a whole lot more than just a dog brother. I've had Gus for 9.5 years, his father for 12.5 years before that, and his grandmother dating back to the 1990's. My dogs are very much my best firend, and I hold them in much higher regard than most people I know. I'm sorry you don't seem to have that type of connection with your's. To some folks a dog is just a dog, but for others they are something way better.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I hold them in much higher regard than most people I know. I'm sorry you don't seem to have that type of connection with your's. To some folks a dog is just a dog, but for others they are something way better.


Boy ain't that the truth?

I might not kill someone for shooting my dog but there's a good chance the person who did it would wish that I had.

TH


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> He's a whole lot more than just a dog brother. I've had Gus for 9.5 years, his father for 12.5 years before that, and his grandmother dating back to the 1990's. My dogs are very much my best firend, and I hold them in much higher regard than most people I know. I'm sorry you don't seem to have that type of connection with your's. To some folks a dog is just a dog, but for others they are something way better.


And this ^^^ is why I am excited about my son's new pup!

The red color is unique, but more importantly I know the pup is coming from a family (canine and human) that feels the same way I do about our furry family member.

Can't wait to pick her up in Saturday!!


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

Dogs are your family, your kids. Tough deal, glad he will make it. My bet is he will hunt again even if he can't see outta that eye. You just can't keep a great dog down.


----------

